# Best Theme Names



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I have to admit - I'm a sucker for nicely themed names for sets of dogs. What are the best ones you've encountered?

My favorite all-time was a pair of Pit Bulls named Triumph and Harley. It was just so appropriate to their personalities, too.

In the near-miss category, there was a pair of Poodles named Wellie (Wellington) & Nelson. It would have been perfect if they were Bulldogs, but they still could have pulled it off with any breed besides Poodles.

At the animal shelter, I met a litter of Lab pups named Jan, Marsha, Cindy, Greg, Peter, and Bobby.

I also enjoyed Mowgli & Baloo, and Harriet & Matilda.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

We have a client with 2 corgis named Nip & Tuck.
ETA: We have another client with 2 GSDs named Elvis & Presley


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My boyfriend got really excited when I told him we could name two Shepherds Smith & Wesson


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I know two labs named Addie and Ty

..as in Advil and Tylenol..

 ..they were rambunctious pups.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

well..i don't mean to toot my own (nerdy) horn, but I have a cat named Samwise, and a dog named Rosie Cotton...


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> My boyfriend got really excited when I told him we could name two Shepherds Smith & Wesson




i want to name a pair of hunting dogs that! i told my husband when we have the room, we are getting some and thats what they will be named!
and maybe a third named remmington.

i also want to get a pair of dogs and name them, nuts and bolts!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well there goes that idea xD (I try to avoid names that are terribly common, so out is Remington too, he'll be upset, lol).


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Well there goes that idea xD (I try to avoid names that are terribly common, so out is Remington too, he'll be upset, lol).


well now i feel bad  just dont tell him, and i doubt we will be getting any new pups anytime the future.

i think it would be oddly funny to name a pair of dachshunds oscar and meyer!

and my cousin once dated a guy, she was a white sox fan and he was a cubs fan, so they named their 2 cockers sox and cubs.

a friend once had a pair of rats named hansel and gretel.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

LOL, he wouldn't care, I just do.

It's why I don't have animals named Sam or Max, and hate the name of the Labrador (Buddy).

I've only ever seen two other dogs named Strauss, and they were both named for the jeans guy


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

i know two jack russells called trouble and strife


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

i had a dog named: cherokee
a goat named: Apache
a cat named Comanche

i also had a cat named Mazda and another one named Ferrari...i had an obsession with cars at the time. 

I like greek/roman mythology so i've had a few pets named after gods/goddesses

my rats names are:
Hershey, KitKat, Twizzler, Snickers, Sobe

i get creative with names...

Bear came with his name but it is my favorite name for dogs. I grew up with a dobie named bear and had a few fosters with that name.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

My aunt use to have two cats named Sugar and Spice!!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know if it's really the same thing, but my dogs name is DJ & his brother (who is my moms dog) is JD


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm yet to meet a non-human Kim or a Webster of any species but they aren't exactly themed...

However the best theme I've heard was a lady I met recently who, over the years, has named all her female dogs after flowers and all her males after weeds, which I found very cute and funny. I believe her current dogs were Violet (f), Lily (f), and Thistle (m).


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cute idea. I kind of like Sturm and (und) Drang. I've known a lot of dog pairs who would fit this to a T!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

it would be kind of cool to have a couple of SAR dogs named Sherlock and Watson. or if you had a male/female pair of SAR dogs you could name them **** and Tracy.  or two girls could be Agatha and Christie


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

I have 2 cats from the same litter named Gadget (f) and Gizmo (m)


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

It's not themed, but I have a friend who's dogs names are Casey and Masey. Both black labs, sisters actually. It's very hard for non-family members to tell them apart, lol.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The first "theme" pet I had was my old man siamese mix Vandal, who I had to send to the bridge a week ago. Miss you my Vanman!

The theme is "delinquents and the 'hood":
Vandal (siamese x)
Tagger (tabby DSH)
Cracker (foxhound/lab) she came from a crackhouse..so she really IS from the hood.

I also knew a client at the AH that had all of her MANY rescue cats named after plants/flowers:
Hyacinth
Tiger Lily
Tansy and Teasle
Hawthorne
Lupin 
etc

The best names I came across were JDM (just doesn't matter) for a deaf white cat and Petunia for the nicest female akita I ever met.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Law and Order names, of course  We've got District Attorney Jack McCoy and we know a pup named Detective Lennie Briscoe. We named one of our foster dogs Detective Elliott Stabler. 

Though, I have to warn you, Jack was listed as "DA Jack McCoy" at the vet for a while. Not good to have an abbreviation that could also mean dog aggressive.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

When we fostered the last pups my husband named them Ratchet and Socket.

Our girls now are Carol Shelby and Mustang Sally, but most people don't get the connection since we just use Carol and Sally generally.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My boyfriend's cousin has 2 Labs (littermates) named Zig and Zag...


----------



## JediRach (Jul 8, 2009)

My parents have two german shepherds from the same little named Sugar and Spice. The next year their friends got two puppies from the same breeders and named the Mary Kate and Ashley.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I've always wanted two German shepherds to name Autumn and Fall.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I know someone with three rescued Pugs, re-named: Homer, Marge and Bart. They are cuties and very sweet, but also I cracked up when I learned of the names.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Sunshyne said:


> I know someone with three rescued Pugs, re-named: Homer, Marge and Bart. They are cuties and very sweet, but also I cracked up when I learned of the names.


 That's where my Marge's name comes from. Her litter mates were Lisa, Bart and Homer.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> it would be kind of cool to have a couple of SAR dogs named Sherlock and Watson. or if you had a male/female pair of SAR dogs you could name them **** and Tracy.  or two girls could be Agatha and Christie


That's cool.

I want to get Gir a sibling and name him Zim


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

My favorites are these 3 irish setters that go to the dog park. Their names are: Pace, Picante, and Salsa. That cracks me up.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Me and my brother had two rabbits named peanutbutter and jelly when we were little! lol PB&J


----------



## Ophelia (Jun 25, 2009)

A former English professor of mine has two dogs, Carrie (Border Collie) and Cujo (Labrador Retriever). The theme is characters from Stephen King novels. I thought that was pretty clever, though I would be wary of yelling "CUJO!" in the middle of a dog park.


----------



## dogchic (Jul 9, 2009)

For any "Twilight" fans out there...I have two male rough collie puppies, a tri- colored named "Jacob" and a blue merle named "Jasper"!

And just for the record...not that it has anything to do with Twilight...haha...I also have a ten year old female sable merle named "Juju".

So...Jacob, Jasper and Juju...they go together well, don't they?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

My sister has two cats name...Pinky and Brain 

I like ...Jack and Diane


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

pugmom said:


> My sister has two cats name...Pinky and Brain
> 
> I like ...Jack and Diane


I can't decide which of those pairs is more awesome.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have two dogs named:
Rebel & Harleigh.

I didn't mean for them to both have motorcycle names, but whatever.

Even though Harleigh is spelled different than Harley, it's still is the same name. lol. 

I went with Harleigh because it was spelled more feminine when it was spelled.lol.



ADD: I meant to put that I know someone who has three dogs and their names are: Moe, Curly, & Larry. LOL. That just makes me laugh. And you know what the funny thing is? They act just like The Three Stooges. Haha.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Our pups were named after X-Men characters, Karma and Stryker, as were their parents, Electra and Saber and one littermate, Rogue. The breeder's mother has 2 Border Collies named Mannie and Toba from the province we live in, Manitoba.


----------



## adgautreau (Jul 3, 2009)

I always have done the themed name idea.. 

I have 3 dogs (only one is here in Austin, the other two are back home) Shiner, Miller, and Bud. 

My seven fish are Paco, Jose, Juan, Herlinda, Hector, Carlos, and Rico. 

Also.. I work for State Farm.. so you hear a lot of funny people names.. we have a James Bond, Edward Edwards, Richard ****, and a John John... just to name a few...


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

adgautreau said:


> My seven fish are Paco, Jose, Juan, Herlinda, Hector, Carlos, and Rico.



All of my fish have had Spanish names as well  I've had a Pablo, Miguel, Martin, Philipe, and I currently have Pedro. Lol, how funny.

Both of my dogs are named after Disney movie characters. Belle from Beauty and the Beast, and Penny from 101 Dalmations.


----------

